# Jewelley designers in Central/North Dublin?



## shilling (7 Jan 2007)

I have two diamond rings that I want to get made into one ring. Does anyone know any good jewellry designers that would be able to make the two into one?


----------



## clio1999 (8 Jan 2007)

We got my engagment ring and wedding ring and eternity rings made in Middle abbey street Mr. Sean Curtin,  Curtin and Lawlor 8722124.  Its right beside arnotts car park tiny sign when you look up.  He has been there about 30 yrs.  Not much to see when you go in but fantastic jeweller and reasonable.


----------



## MsGinger (8 Jan 2007)

I would recommend getting quote from a few different places. 

My Mam had to get her engagement ring re-set last year and got a couple of quotes around the €800 mark, but one for €250.  Unfortunately the jeweller is in Mayo or I would recommend him.


----------



## Muzzy (9 Jan 2007)

Hi,

Friends of mine went to Mr. Patrick Glynn on middle abbey street in dublin's city centre when getting an engagement ring. he is a jewellery designer and manuffacuter. he is on the right hand side near a newsagents as you walk up the street from O'connell street. he has a white sign sticking out from the wall with black writing on it. they were very happy with his service.

Hope this helps,

Muzzy.


----------

